# WOODSMAN 2nd REAR SIGHT



## 22DAVE (Jan 18, 2012)

I HAVE A 2nd SERIES MATCH TARGET WITH A BROKEN COLTMASTER REAR SIGHT (ELEVATION SCREW AND THE TEENY PIECE THAT RIDES THE DETENT). HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIND PARTS. ANYONE AWARE OF ANOTHER MANUFACTURER'S OR AFTERMARKET SIGHT THAT WILL FIT THAT LARGE DOVETAIL? THANKS, 22DAVE


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here are some parts and assemblies

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------



## 22DAVE (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. All the parts i have been able to find are for the accro and eliason colt used in later (1949+) production. I understand this sight was made in-house. Dave


----------

